# How to install an airport card and bluetooth on a G5 PowerMac 2.3 dual 2.3GHz?



## wenlu (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello there. Could any one help me!
I just bought a G5 Powermac with dual 2.3 GHz before Christmas. And I now want to install the airport extrame card and bluetooth. Apple store told me that I cannot install it by myself as it's very difficult to install. I was wondering if anyone knows how to do it safely as it too far and heavy for me to take the computer to the Apple store. Many thanks.

Wen


----------



## powermac (Jan 18, 2006)

I am not sure about Blue Tooth. But the Airport card should easily be installed. Try taking a look at this web page, and following the instructions for the Airport Extreme card: 

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86790

As far as Blue Tooth, I can't help with that. I was under the assumption that is a option built into the computer.


----------



## wenlu (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi there. Thank you very much for your reply. I went to Apple store and ask for the airport card, they told me the airtport extrame card is not compatible with the new G5 PowerMac. And I need to egt the new card that has "Airport and bluetooth" together. So I guess thta I'll have to take my Mac to the store to have it fited then. Mmm. Thanks.


----------

